# Video of redfish being caught at Portside



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a film pro, but I did my best with this fuji2000

View My Video


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! good technique...just forget about that net for a while 'cause them bulls don't just give up when you first see them or even when you second see them...good job on the video and thanks for posting...


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/12/2009)*very nice! good technique...just forget about that net for a while 'cause them bulls don't just give up when you first see them or even when you second see them...good job on the video and thanks for posting...


Ultralite, thanks for the comment. I don't know if you remember me but almost two yrs ago you guys pulled up near the channel with Monster groupers and snappers and offered me a beer. I couldn't catch crap back then.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wookie (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Ultralite (3/12/2009)*very nice! good technique...just forget about that net for a while 'cause them bulls don't just give up when you first see them or even when you second see them...good job on the video and thanks for posting...
> ...


I sure do remember you...I believe you had your family out there and we pulled up to see if you'd snap a few pictures and you obliged...thanks again...you have have come a long way man...i see you catching fish all the time now...

besides catfishoke


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice, I keep getting skunked there but Im there almost everyday so one of these times im bound to get one


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice video, that red was a bull was't he?

Tell me where Portside is, I am not familar and want to get back to some fishing where I CAN catch something, unlike a recent Sikes bridge trip!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Portside is an area on the base where the ships dock.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice. Looks like NAS has loosened up on letting people fish there - great spot.


----------

